# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Nuevo en Madrid, información profesores-escuelas-maestros, gracias ! NUEVO

## gonzalez1

Hola, se me podría facilitar lugares para aprender magia ? saludos

----------


## DaarkBro

_'Mensaje Eliminado'_

----------


## MagNity

Gonzalez1, usa el navegador, verás que hay varios post con tu misma pregunta y en todos ellos las mismas respuestas. Con el buscador, se gana tiempo porque ya tendrías esta información y no duplicamos la información ya existente de forma que hacemos el foro una herramienta más útil y eficaz.

----------

